# Nirvana's Best Strain



## brookside302 (Apr 1, 2008)

What do you think the best nirvana strain is overall? (yield and potency)


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 28, 2008)

Good question... Anyone??


----------



## karmacat (Apr 28, 2008)

I would have to say Citral


----------



## Cole (Apr 28, 2008)

Why dont you just look at the THC %.


----------



## Cole (Apr 28, 2008)

http://www.nirvana-shop.com/white-widow-p-65.html






Plant type: Best suitable for indoor growing.
Plant height: Medium- Indica/Sativa mix
Stoned or high?: Stoney yet high- Allround Buzz
THC level: Strong 15-20%
Flowering Weeks: 8/10
Yield (Sea of Green on one m2) : 325-425 
Harvest Month: 9/10 
Grow difficulty: Moderate


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 28, 2008)

Thc is only one of the components in marijuana that gets you high. It is a combination of these that make up the high. Of all the strains from nirvana I have tried aurora indica is the most potent but I am still investigating them.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 28, 2008)

What do u think!?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 29, 2008)

It's hard to say but from the ones i've smoked either White Widow, White Rhino, AK48 or Afghani for potency. White Widow and Afghani are higher yielders.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 29, 2008)

Cole said:
			
		

> Why dont you just look at the THC %.



I havent been on their site in a while but im pretty sure most of strains just say 15-20% thc.  It doesnt say wich strain is the strongest.  Ive grown a few of their strains and I would say the AK48 was the most potent.  But make sure you have something for the smell cause this is by far the stinkiest plant ive ever grown.  Right now Im growing the white rhino and blue mystic and  those are supossed to be good too.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 29, 2008)

Cole said:
			
		

> Why dont you just look at the THC %.


just looking at the thc wont do it first of all some claim 21%thc 21% percent of what the total mass of the bud ? what are they measuring not only that those percentages are only possible under optimal conditions a bud claiming 20% can end up half that if not grown correctly
also a bud containing say 5% thc if grown to maturety till the trichs are cloudy and amber will get u way more wasted than 20% thc bud cut when the trichs are still clear


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 29, 2008)

i'm planning on doing up some white widow,jock horror,four way,and aurora indica on my next grow. (within the next 2 or 3 months)after that will be the snow white,ak 48,purple power plant,and train wreck (from another bank). should be a fun journey.after that i'm gonna lay low for a minute and get really really stoned =)


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 29, 2008)

I thought trainwreck was one of those clone only strains?  Who is selling the seeds?


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 29, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I thought trainwreck was one of those clone only strains?  Who is selling the seeds?



GreenHouse Seeds has a feminized strain.


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (May 2, 2008)

Has anyone ever smoked nirvanas northern lights?


----------



## KushBlower12 (May 17, 2008)

I think youre going to continue to get a mixed reviews. I am currently possessing Nirvanas Citral, Cali Orange Bud, Hindu Kush, and Aurora Indica. Good luck deciding, just do your research and find the strand that most fits your needs. Good luck


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 17, 2008)

Cole said:
			
		

> Why dont you just look at the THC %.


 
_I dont think the % is accurate, but it may give you an idea relative to other strains by the same seller??  Maybe not??

This said, Aurora indica and white rhino are being touted as the most stone for your buck:hubba: _


----------



## smokybear (May 17, 2008)

:yeahthat: :goodposting:  I would have to agree. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 17, 2008)

> Has anyone ever smoked nirvanas northern lights?


I have. It's some very potent bud. Hardly any taste or smell. Check the link in my sig.


----------

